# Advice on a light-weight recurve



## oldfella1962 (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay - I don't mean light draw-weight! I mean the actual weight of the bow is very light - feels like a feather. 
Which brand/model of vintage recurve bows are very light at a 40# draw weight?
I have a 1968 Bear Cub semi-recurve that is feather light with a skinny handle and small riser - but it's not a full recurve. My 1969 Bear Tigercat is about twice the weight and the handle is thicker and riser bigger. It is a full recurve, string touches the limbs and wraps around them for  quiet a distance. Both are about the same draw weight. 
I like them both, but I would really like "the best of both worlds." A very light-weight (longbow light) bow that is a full recurve. I'm sure they exist, but rarely do pictures tell the story and rarely does a description of a bow list it's actual weight - only draw-weight. Any thoughts?


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 27, 2014)

Bear Alaskan! Talk to creeping death, he has one.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll second the Alaskan. I have the "Halloween" Alaskan, so called because of the black and orange glass in the limbs. They are made to shoot left or right handed. Very ight weight in the hand and quiet shooting bows.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks! I'll google up some images then.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 29, 2014)

Try and find a Howatt Monterey or Hunter.  Great bows and light as a feather.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Nov 29, 2014)

Acadian Woods, One - Piece Carbon Reflex Recurve. My "go to" bow for the last 20 yeas.

http://acadianwoods.com/recurves.htm


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 29, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> Bear Alaskan! Talk to creeping death, he has one.



No that was Al's. He still has it but I want it still. Maybe next year he will sell it to me....


----------



## Al33 (Nov 29, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> No that was Al's. He still has it but I want it still. Maybe next year he will sell it to me....



It's now on loan to Loreen68 and he said he may buy it.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 30, 2014)

Wing, Red Wing Pro   Slim Line


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 5, 2014)

Ditto what Hammer said about the Damon Howatt or Martin Hunter.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 6, 2014)

I like my Alaskan.
It's lighter than my Fox Custom Longbow, has thinner tips, and hits where I'm looking. But the Alaskan is also considered a "Semi Recurve".

BTW, that is my Alaskan in my avatar.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 6, 2014)

RonsPlc said:


> I like my Alaskan.
> It's lighter than my Fox Custom Longbow, has thinner tips, and hits where I'm looking. But the Alaskan is also considered a "Semi Recurve".
> 
> BTW, that is my Alaskan in my avatar.



Definitely a semi recurve. Looks similar to my Cub.
I put a flemish twist on my cub (endless loop was wearing - I shoot a lot) and it did quiet down a bit.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 7, 2014)

You a righty or lefty oldfella1962?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a righty. One bow that seems to be right up my alley is the 59 Kodiak. Only weighs a pound and a half, thin tips, slim profile, short, etc. I need to search "the big auction" for a used 40#.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay I think I found what I need - the Bear "Black Bear" recurve (they also made a compound version).
It's skinny handled + lightweight and looks just like an Alaskan or Cub except it's a true recurve, not just a semi-recurve. Made from 1972-1978 I believe. I might be outbid, but for now I'm the auction winner.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 19, 2014)

My centaur is a super light long bow. But I've been eyeing a few light weight compact recurves. So I ordered a Toelke Kestral, 52in same specs as the Kodiak Magnum by Bear. I believe it's just what I'm looking for. Nimble for a tight quarter tree stand bow. My 62in Buffalo and 60in Centaur aren't ideal in my mind for some of the places I like to go. So here in about 2weeks I'll send you some pictures and we should meet up and shoot some. I'm  Always down for practice.

How'd you do on the Auction?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 23, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> My centaur is a super light long bow. But I've been eyeing a few light weight compact recurves. So I ordered a Toelke Kestral, 52in same specs as the Kodiak Magnum by Bear. I believe it's just what I'm looking for. Nimble for a tight quarter tree stand bow. My 62in Buffalo and 60in Centaur aren't ideal in my mind for some of the places I like to go. So here in about 2weeks I'll send you some pictures and we should meet up and shoot some. I'm  Always down for practice.
> 
> How'd you do on the Auction?



Got outbid - then outbid a couple days later on another bow. Right now I'm bidding on a very unique bow.
Blackhawk Bee. Cravotti Brothers (spelling?) made them, a small company now out of business. They used different colors than a lot of other companies. Short risers, thin handles, etc.


----------

